# Reputation?????



## jasonbrinn

Ok, 

So it seems there is this issue again.  For some reason my "reputation" on this forum has a statement that pops up when you hover over it stating "Jason Brinn has some shameless behaviour in his past."

Who did this?  Why did they do this?

I have done NOTHING shameless so I would like an answer to this please.


Thank you,


Jason Brinn


----------



## Chris Parker

Jason, that description is an automatically generated comment based on your current reputation points, it's not a personally selected comment about you. The next one down is "is bordering on lame", followed by "is definitely lame". As you go up, you get "can only hope to improve", "is an unknown quantity at this time", "will be famous soon enough" and so on. The reason you have such a reputation is purely based on the interactions you have had with other members here, and how they chose to express their approval/disapproval of your conduct. They will have left messages on your "settings" page along with the rep (ideally, at least), so going through those will give you an indication as to why you have received the reputation you have... if you want to change it, take on board what they've told you. 

Now, not all rep is really deserved, but that said, when many people all give the same, or similar feedback, that might be telling you something. All that said, rep discussions are not allowed in the public forum, so if you have further questions, I'd advise sending a PM to one of the Moderators, or Bob. I believe you've been told that before, yeah?


----------



## jasonbrinn

Chris Parker said:


> I believe you've been told that before, yeah?



No, not exactly.  But thank you.  I appreciate your time and consideration.


----------



## elder999

jasonbrinn said:


> No, not exactly. But thank you. I appreciate your time and consideration.



You can also disable the reputation function in your settings.....


----------



## Jenna

I do not know what kind of posts you made and but if you care enough to make a thread on how you are perceived on Martial Talk then it implies you care some about your reputation, yes? If that is so then I think you just post some things that people will feel is of use to them whichever art you practice or in general posts.. People will see what you write and think.. heh this guy (or girl) knows some stuff worthy of positive reputation marks and then all will be well in the garden.. Simple, no? 

So I give you ++ rep for this to get you started towards green pips yes?  Wishes to you.. x


----------



## jasonbrinn

Jenna said:


> I do not know what kind of posts you made and but if you care enough to make a thread on your perception on Martial Talk then it implies you care some about your reputation, yes? If that is so then I think you just post some things that people will feel is of use to them whichever art you practice or in general posts and people see what you write and think.. heh this guy (or girl) knows some stuff worthy of positive reputation marks and then all will be well in the garden.. Simple, no?
> 
> So I give you ++ rep for this to get you started in green pips yes?  Wishes to you.. x



That's very sweet of you Jenna.  I wish it were that simple.  It seems a lot of people don't like it when you have a different opinion or approach to things other than the traditionally accepted ways.  I spent decades training the traditional, accepted and prescribed ways and then decided to try and go out in a different direction to research.  Now that I have done that and have new ideas and experiences to share some people think that I am wrong which is fine but others want to say that I am not just wrong but must have never trained at all since my ideas are so different.

Either way to each their own right?  You are also very insightful - I must honestly care at the end of the day and to be perfectly honest with you I am hurt by the reactions I most often receive.  I thought martial artists would appreciate someone testing and trying new things and ideas but alas the vast majority seem rigid to maintain the status quo.

Again, thank you for you kindness - I wish there were more like you around.


----------



## JWLuiza

I try to base my reputation +/- points based on citizenship behavior, not content. I can disagree or agree with you.. But if you are being constructive YAY. If being inflammatory or caustic I'll disapprove. I've never been in a discussion with you or seen your posts so I can't otherwise comment except to say: http://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## Steve

jasonbrinn said:


> That's very sweet of you Jenna.  I wish it were that simple.  It seems a lot of people don't like it when you have a different opinion or approach to things other than the traditionally accepted ways.  I spent decades training the traditional, accepted and prescribed ways and then decided to try and go out in a different direction to research.  Now that I have done that and have new ideas and experiences to share some people think that I am wrong which is fine but others want to say that I am not just wrong but must have never trained at all since my ideas are so different.
> 
> Either way to each their own right?  You are also very insightful - I must honestly care at the end of the day and to be perfectly honest with you I am hurt by the reactions I most often receive.  I thought martial artists would appreciate someone testing and trying new things and ideas but alas the vast majority seem rigid to maintain the status quo.
> 
> Again, thank you for you kindness - I wish there were more like you around.


I think that you'd be surprised at how receptive people are to differences of opinion.  What you say is often less important than how you say it.  I don't have any strong impressions of your posts one way or the other, but if you're a nice guy, disagree with people in a respectful way, and avoid insulting or attacking people, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## jasonbrinn

JWLuiza said:


> I try to base my reputation +/- points based on citizenship behavior, not content. I can disagree or agree with you.. But if you are being constructive YAY. If being inflammatory or caustic I'll disapprove. I've never been in a discussion with you or seen your posts so I can't otherwise comment except to say: http://xkcd.com/386/



Awesome - that made me laugh.  Thank you.


----------



## jasonbrinn

Steve said:


> I think that you'd be surprised at how receptive people are to differences of opinion.  What you say is often less important than how you say it.  I don't have any strong impressions of your posts one way or the other, but if you're a nice guy, disagree with people in a respectful way, and avoid insulting or attacking people, I'm sure you'll be fine.



Thank you Steve.  I am working on it.  I know I am not the easiest person to understand due mostly to me being pretty dumb and not great at interweb communication protocol.  Believe it or not I am almost always received positively in person.


----------



## MJS

Hi Jason,

Chris, Elder and others, have made some good points with their posts.  The rep system has been the subject of much debate since I've been a mod here.  The original intent, IMO, was to give positive or negative feedback, to a member, depending on their post.  Unfortunately, in many cases, the system is abused.  The abuse can range from things such as repeatedly negative repping someone, ie: following them from thread to thread, posting rude, harassing comments, etc.  

Difference of opinion is a fact of life.  Not everyone will agree with something thats said, and many times, they'll neg. rep for that reason.  Of course, if a person makes trollish posts, or posts that're just totally off the charts, neg rep will probably be given.  

That said, to echo what Chris said in his posts, we usually don't encourage rep issues in open threads.  If however, you are having issues with the system, or you feel that you're being harassed and or targetted, please feel free to contact me or one of the other Admins and we would be more than happy to look into it.

Mike


----------



## jasonbrinn

MJS said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Chris, Elder and others, have made some good points with their posts.  The rep system has been the subject of much debate since I've been a mod here.  The original intent, IMO, was to give positive or negative feedback, to a member, depending on their post.  Unfortunately, in many cases, the system is abused.  The abuse can range from things such as repeatedly negative repping someone, ie: following them from thread to thread, posting rude, harassing comments, etc.
> 
> Difference of opinion is a fact of life.  Not everyone will agree with something thats said, and many times, they'll neg. rep for that reason.  Of course, if a person makes trollish posts, or posts that're just totally off the charts, neg rep will probably be given.
> 
> That said, to echo what Chris said in his posts, we usually don't encourage rep issues in open threads.  If however, you are having issues with the system, or you feel that you're being harassed and or targetted, please feel free to contact me or one of the other Admins and we would be more than happy to look into it.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike.  I am happy with the system and maybe the problem has it source in the person who occupies my chair (I will have to talk it over with him).  I was overly sensitive due to past experiences online - I am cool now thanks to Chris letting me know that nobody cares that much about me specifically other than me (lol - seriously, knowing they are generic assignments helped me out all I needed).


----------



## jks9199

elder999 said:


> You can also disable the reputation function in your settings.....



I believe that option is a perk of being a Supporting Member. It's only about $2 a month...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tez3

I don't mind the rep whichever way it goes it just makes me laugh that when it's positive people leave their name but when it's negative they like to be anonymous


----------



## Jenna

jasonbrinn said:


> That's very sweet of you Jenna.  I wish it were that simple.  It seems a lot of people don't like it when you have a different opinion or approach to things other than the traditionally accepted ways.  I spent decades training the traditional, accepted and prescribed ways and then decided to try and go out in a different direction to research.  Now that I have done that and have new ideas and experiences to share some people think that I am wrong which is fine but others want to say that I am not just wrong but must have never trained at all since my ideas are so different.
> 
> Either way to each their own right?  You are also very insightful - I must honestly care at the end of the day and to be perfectly honest with you I am hurt by the reactions I most often receive.  I thought martial artists would appreciate someone testing and trying new things and ideas but alas the vast majority seem rigid to maintain the status quo.
> 
> Again, thank you for you kindness - I wish there were more like you around.


See now your pip it is green and it is all positive from here if that is how you want it Jason  I think most members here are good people who enjoy their MA and like discussion and to have their thoughts provoked and who like to encourage positive posts (even like Steve says it can be critical and but it is done right with no aggression or hostility then that is fine too)  so the podium is yours 

I like it when there is harmony and but that is just from too many year of Aikido haha.. Wishes Jenna x


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> I don't mind the rep whichever way it goes it just makes me laugh that when it's positive people leave their name but when it's negative they like to be anonymous


I find if I leave my name on a negative rep, they get you right back; so, there is a method to their madness Tez, so, laugh no more. LOL


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> I find if I leave my name on a negative rep, they get you right back; so, there is a method to their madness Tez, so, laugh no more. LOL




That's just spiteful though isn't it. Besides it's in secret, at least what I say I do it in the open as you know lol ! I don't hold grudges and it is only the internet after all. If someone gives me neg rep I do something that I do when people are rude to me when I'm at work ( it's the uniform lol not me I swear that provokes it) I'm extra nice and polite to them, annoys them even more! I find 'forgiving' someone who is detemined to be nasty to you is often a better 'revenge' than being nasty back.

On a slightly different tack I have a colleague who when cautioning someone for potential violent or other 'bad' behaviour will stand talking to them with a big smile on his face, open body language and a friendly demeanor all the while telling them that he will rip their intestines out through his throat etc. Works every time, all witnesses say what a nice chap he is and don't believe he could possibly have said such things!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> That's just spiteful though isn't it. Besides it's in secret, at least what I say I do it in the open as you know lol ! I don't hold grudges and it is only the internet after all. If someone gives me neg rep I do something that I do when people are rude to me when I'm at work ( it's the uniform lol not me I swear that provokes it) I'm extra nice and polite to them, annoys them even more! I find 'forgiving' someone who is detemined to be nasty to you is often a better 'revenge' than being nasty back.
> 
> On a slightly different tack I have a colleague who when cautioning someone for potential violent or other 'bad' behaviour will stand talking to them with a big smile on his face, open body language and a friendly demeanor all the while telling them that he will rip their intestines out through his throat etc. Works every time, all witnesses say what a nice chap he is and don't believe he could possibly have said such things!


I have never negative repped you... yet, but I understand the logic of not letting you fight back at that moment. It just keeps a person aware that some don't like their tone. It happens to me all the time.


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> I have never negative repped you... yet, but I understand the logic of not letting you fight back at that moment. It just keeps a person aware that some don't like their tone. It happens to me all the time.




However I tend to get ones that don't actually make any sense! Literally, the words don't make a sentence that you can understand! Leaves me puzzled or it's one word which again doesn't indicate what they think is wrong ie -1, what does that mean? I lose a point? The best was that I got both pos and neg for a little joke I made about Keira Knightly, thought that was funny because it was double entendre which showed who has a dirty mind and who hasn't, guess the neg read it as the dirty bit because if you have a clean mind you can't see anything wrong with it lol!!


----------



## Steve

I try not to leave any rep when my jimmies are russled.  Better to wait until things have calmed down.    I've left some negative rep, but not very often and only for posts that are blatantly against the rules... personal attacks and such.   I try to leave a lot more positive rep.


----------



## jks9199

Again -- if you feel that you have received some sort of problematic reputation (good or bad, though I kind of wonder who'd complain about good... kind of like I wonder why they even ask the defendant about objecting to dropping charges...), notify the staff.  You can PM any of us, or use the Contact Us links.


----------



## The Last Legionary

jks9199 said:


> Again -- if you feel that you have received some sort of problematic reputation (good or bad, though I kind of wonder who'd complain about good... kind of like I wonder why they even ask the defendant about objecting to dropping charges...), notify the staff.  You can PM any of us, or use the Contact Us links.



If that's too hard, a thicker skin and less knots in your panties helps. :s131:


----------



## Tez3

The Last Legionary said:


> If that's too hard, a thicker skin and less knots in *your panties* helps. :s131:




If you wear them! Ooops there goes my rep again!

I don't find the rep upsetting as such just I get the weird ones lol! Mind now I think about it I also get them sitting next to me on public transport and talking to me in the street, I'm a bit of a magnet for the weird ones. I do talk with them though which makes everyone else grateful they don't get approached!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Careful Tez, you might find Keil on your doorstep.


----------



## The Last Legionary

Bob Hubbard said:


> Careful Tez, you might find Keil on your doorstep.



I resemble that! Hmph! :roflmao:


----------

